
Wimbledon cancelled due to coronavirus – where does that leave tennis in 2020? - notlukesky
https://www.bbc.com/sport/tennis/52104196
======
mehh
This is the one good thing to come out of this pandemic. I don't have to see
or hear the BBC banging on about bloody Wimbledon for weeks this year, ahh
what a relief!

